# Fuji X-E1 Deal Over Soon



## cgw (Jul 31, 2014)

If you've been waiting for a deal, this might be it:

Fujifilm X-E1 Mirrorless Digital Camera with 18-55mm Lens, Black 16276467


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 31, 2014)

Just bought an X-E1 today, i am in the UK so not from the website you posted, Fuji UK has a free  XC50-230mm lens when you buy the X-E1 at the moment.

I had the X-T1 but it`s not worth twice the price of the X-E1 for the same the identical photo quality, minus the new phase focusing of course.

John.


----------



## cgw (Jul 31, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Just bought an X-E1 today, i am in the UK so not from the website you posted, Fuji UK has a free XC50-230mm lens when you buy the X-E1 at the moment.
> 
> I had the X-T1 but it`s not worth twice the price of the X-E1 for the same the identical photo quality, minus the new phase focusing of course.
> 
> John.



Fuji's obviously motivated to move X-E1 stock that's been sitting after the X-E2 and X-T1 roll-outs.

I got to play with An X-T1 for a week recently and thought its VF, dial controls, and tilt LCD were big improvements over the X-E1/2. Then there's the AF...

There's rising chatter that Fuji might roll out a 24mp X-Trans in a revamped X-Pro2 at photokina.

Nice cameras, all of them.


----------



## Skavikeng (Sep 16, 2014)

Purchased the X-E1 today in Norway.
Got a pretty good deal i think.
included in the deal was:
X-E1
XC 50 - 230mm IOS
XF 18 - 55mm IOS

Payed 1000$ included shipping


----------



## KmH (Sep 16, 2014)

Have y'all seen this thread - Black pixels in the picture, Iso Noice ? | Photography Forum


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 17, 2014)

I think he was testing it in the last thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

